# [Zulu] AutoPlay?



## DosCoder (22. November 2009)

Hi Leute,
ich hab mir vor 2 Tagen Zulu heruntergeladen und installiert. Seit dem suche ich verzweifelt nach einer Autoplay-Funktion, die, wenn man nach den Programmbeschreibungen auf softonic, chip & Co geht, auch vorhanden ist. Weiß jemand, ob es die wirklich gibt, und wenn ja, wo, oder ob die Suche vergeblich ist?
Wahrscheinlich stelle ich mich eh wiedermal einfach nur dämlich an... 

Schönen Sonntagabend noch,
DosCoder


----------

